

Looking for a Bluetooth stack hacker - explorer9

Dear YC hackernews members: We are looking for a bluetooth Guru to join our team, either as a consultant or a full time employee. Please let me know if you might be the one or have a lead. We are a medical device startup based in Los Gatos, trying to build a device that would help millions if not billions of people.  You can reach me at qhuang.c8@gmail.com
======
jcr
Hiya neighbor! I'm also in Los Gatos, well the mountains actually, but close
enough.

Your post/request needs to define _what_ stack(s)?

i.e. operating system(s)?, hardware hacking (design)?

There are a number of security concerns caused by the fundamental design of
bluetooth itself. Given you mentioned your device is for medical use, the
security concerns might wreak havoc with HIPPA requirements.

EDIT: I realize you're using a brand new account, but putting some contact
details and info in it would be wise.

~~~
explorer9
Hi JC, the key stacks that could be involved include HCI, ACL, L2CAP, and
RFCOMM. It is an embedded system with no OS. hardware design has already been
done, but we are open to changes related to the bluetooth part. Folks with
security background would be even better (right now our plan is to handle
security at the app level.) Thanks also for the contact info suggestion.

------
jey
Please be more specific. Are you looking for someone to do hardware design,
firmware development, create drivers, something else, or all of the above?

~~~
explorer9
All of the above is best. :-) We are looking for (1) someone who is familiar
with the bluetooth stack, e.g. please experience with the stack source code.
The objective is to port some existing stack to a specific hardware (radio).
(2) Also someone very familiar with bluetooth chipset on the market.

~~~
jey
To me it sounds like you have two separate but related tasks:

1\. You need an embedded systems programmer who has experience with porting
complicated things like network stacks to new hardware. I doubt you
specifically need "experience with the stack source code" (sic).

2\. If I'm parsing this one correctly, you need someone who could match your
requirements and needs to the currently available hardware and find the
appropriate chipset to use.

Do you already have the hardware designed?

~~~
explorer9
Thank you Jey. Yes, we already have hardware designed, but open to changes if
necessary.

